# No. #11 percussion caps...



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Where the heck are they???? ive been to BPS, Field n stream, Gander Mt., Dicks sporting goods, Walmart and Meijer... and no one carries them! Don't these people know Muzzloader season is in a couple days?
i know a lot of hunters are 209 primer guys now but gee wiz, percussion cap guns arent THAT old!! any help?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

What's your location?


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

I've picked up my last couple of packs up at Meijers --Fields Ertel location .
( Give them a call?)
I use #11's on my shotgun and need to pick some up soon. 
I'm surprised Bbs didn't have them, especially this time of the year.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Gander Mountain up my way had them on the shelf two weeks ago. Of course that was at the beginning of our flintlock season and they had no flints


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

I do have a container of them and if needed could send you some...shoot me a pm today if you need them...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Misdirection said:


> I do have a container of them and if needed could send you some...shoot me a pm today if you need them...


Same here! 

Depending on where he is, the smaller gun stores are more apt to have some this late in the game over the big box stores.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

His profile says he's in Dayton. I am just inside the PA line...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Misdirection said:


> His profile says he's in Dayton. I am just inside the PA line...


Thanks Misdirection,
I'm the other way east of Cols. Same as you, thought if I was close enough I'd take him a tin.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

hey thanks fellas for the replies! and thanks misdirection and fastwater for the offers! i have caps, not a lot, but probly enough to get me through sighting in and hunting. but as any hunter knows(especially muzzloader guys),its always nice to know ya have spare caps in one of your pockets! ill be driving out to cabelas today to look


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Cabelas to the rescue!! thanks again and GOOD LUCK this weekend boys...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Glad you found them. Good luck to you as well.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm glad you found them as well, but threads like this always make me chuckle. You griped that it was a couple days before muzzle loader season, but who waited that long before going to buy caps? Wasn't that you?


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

No.... I've been looking for them for an entire week ... Cabelas finally got restocked jyst a couple days before the season


----------

